#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Спасение Кхамдогара (гар основаный Чангчубом Дордже)

## ullu

Чогьял Намкай Норбу:
    "Кхамдогар - это резиденция моего учителя Ригдзина Чанчуба Дордже. Я надеюсь, что в Кхамдогаре будет колледж для практики и ещё один маленький колледж для изучения, поскольку это очень важно для сохранения знания, которое передачал Учитель Чангчуб Дордже. Я бы хотел попросить Дзогчен Общину Цегьялгара позаботиться и спонсировать эти проекты, чтобы они стали реальными." 

    Ситуация в Кхамдогаре очень сложная, и риск, что Община, основанная Ригдзином Чангчубом Дордже скоро исчезнет, чрезвычайно реален. 

    Сейчас невозможно подготовить конкретное предложение проекта, и единственный способ поддержать их - это отправить какие-то деньги. 

    Наиболее срочные проекты для осуществления:
1. построить акведук, чтобы подвести воду к Ньянла гару и монастырю Дедрол 
2. восстановить старый храм, где находится чортен Ригдзина Чангчуба Дордже. 
3. восстановить печатный дом и чортены, построенные Ригдзином Чангчубом Дордже. 
4. поддержать постредством программы спонсорства шестьдесят монахинь, которые живут в ретрите в Дедрол Гомпа.

Пожертвование в Кхамдогар можно сделать непосредствнено в книжном интернет-магазине общины Цегьялгар

http://www.tsegyalgar.org/cgi-bin/me...ategory_Code=x 

Либо на странице пожертвований в веб-магазине http://www.tsegyalgar.org/bookstore/bookstore.html
Там есть элемент под названием "Khamdogar Project" 

___________________________________________________________
Восточный Цегьялгар, (rtse rgyal sgar, «Гар Победоносной вершины»), США
Североамериканский гар Дзогчен-общины
www.tsegyalgar.org
E-mail: DzogchenUSA@compuserve.com
Tel: 413 369 4153
Fax: 413 369 4165
P.O. Box 277, Conway, MA 01341. USA
Цегьялгар, центр Дзогчен-общины в Америке, расположен в западном Массачусетсе, в 30 минутах от Амхерста/Нортгемтона, примерно в трех часах езды на машине от Нью-Йорка и в двух часах от Бостона. Ближайший аэропорт — международный аэропорт Брэдли в Хартфорде, штат Коннектикут.
Среди построек Цегьялгара — большая и малая гонпа, две мандалы Ваджрного Танца, книжный магазин, библиотека/архив и небольшое общежитие. В Цегьялгаре находятся также институт «Шанг-Шунг», АЗИЯ и издается газета «The Mirror». Практикующие, приезжающие для выполнения карма-йоги и работы-учебы, могут остановиться в общежитии бесплатно. В Бакленде (9 миль от гара) есть 64 гектара горных лесов, где мы будем строить ретритные домики для членов Дзогчен-общины. На открытой вершине расположена мандала для Ваджрного Танца, а ниже, на плато строятся Ступа Долгой Жизни и домик сторожа. В этой уединенной местности Чогьял Намкай Норбу получил в сновидениях первоначальное терма Танца Ваджра.
В пяти милях от гара есть ретритный домик, где практикующие могут выполнять темный ретрит/практику Янгтиг (периодически) или обычные самостоятельные ретриты (зимой).

----------


## Aleksey L.

Извиняюсь за оффтопик, есть ли информация об Ригдзине Чанчуб Дордже? 

Все, что мне встречалось - лишь несколько слов Норбу о своем учителе. ничего конкретного. есть ли фотография, биография-намтар?:

----------


## ullu

У меня нету  :Frown:   может ещё у кого есть?

----------


## ullu

Новости проекта за 2007 год из ленты новостей Цегьялгара ( на английском )
*Update on ASIA America Activities for 2007* 
http://www.chitsar.org/pages/asia.php

----------

